# Making Front USB ports in the  Cabinet working



## sknowonweb (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello Everybody

 My Mother board is intel 845 GBV and my cabinet has six USB ports 4 n back and 2 in front . From the date of purchase my front USBs dont work. When i opened the Cabinet to clean up the hardwares , i found a unused slot marked front USB and two set of detached ribbon kind of wires .each having four wires attached to it.one set begins with (1 +5v kind ofmark) and another set with 2 marks. But the slot has totally 9 pins (5 pins in top and 4pins parallel to it in next row).
Can anybody help me how to insert those pins in the slot.No additional info found in the motherboard sticker as well near the slots .Am i right that those pins are for USB port. and i also found my cabinet speakers connection detached and all my mother board beeps came from a little speaker attached to the motherboard.how to connect cabinet speakers to my mother board.


----------



## geekysage (Nov 12, 2005)

hey, refer to your motherboard manual for info about usb pins location. If you don't have it, search online for a manual for your m/b brand. Look at the diagrams; you'll figure it out. If all fails, just take the cpu to any nearby computer assembler and let him do it for you. Those guys handle dozens of motherboards daily so they know the correct pin locations by heart.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2005)

Cabinet speakers are detached?  Try connecting your speakers to the alloted slot on the back of your cabinet.  Look for a 'pista coloured'(greenish shade) port that matches with the colour of your speaker pin, and insert the pin in that port.  Turn on your speaker by pushing the 'standby' button on one of your speakers, in case you don't see it ON.


----------



## sknowonweb (Nov 12, 2005)

*No appollo*

Hello Apollo,
    I am not meaning external speakers that are used for musics but a speaker attached inside the cabinet ( exactly behind the start button unit) which has two small wires ( red and black i think so).I am asking how to connect them. My Cabinet is Adcom ATX and it has no relation with a intel motherboard and sure intel never designs M/Bs for evry new cabinet model . I am asking ,is there any slots other than the M/b speakers to connect and get a louder beep.As i said earlier the M/B sticker diagram has no info and the place marked for speakers hold the default tiny speakers. I think u misunderstood it for the external connection of sound systems.
   Also can the layout of this M/b i 845 GBV googled useless results. can u suggest me some keywords or if possible where to find a layout and answer.
   Any how thanks for your concern.
Bye
Have a good day.


----------



## pimpom (Nov 13, 2005)

The USB header pins are numbered this way :
1 3 5 7 9
2 4 6 8

Pin No.9 is just for identification and serves no other purpose.
Pins 1 3 5 7 are for one USB port, and 2 4 6 8 are for another port.

1 and 2 are for +5V, and may also be marked Vcc or PWR. It supplies power to the external USB device.
2 and 4 are for Data-
3 and 5 are for Data+
7 and 8 are for Ground (earth).

Re cabinet speaker, some mobos have only the built-in buzzer and have no provision for connecting the cabinet beeper speaker. I'm not familiar with the exact model of motherboard you have.

If your mobo has a header for the speaker, it will be marked SPKR or something similar. It has four pins but the middle two are not used. Only the outer two pins are used. It's usually located close to the connectors for the front panel switches and lights.

Post again if you need further clarification.


----------



## sknowonweb (Nov 15, 2005)

*Solved Thanx*

Thank You pimpom,,
  I followed ur diagram and fixed it. Now Both USB ports are working.There is no separate speaker connection in the mother board.So leave it.


Thank You a lot.


----------

